# cameras



## H. Ellenburg (Jan 17, 2005)

what would be a good trail camera


----------



## jeeper55 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nothing that says WILDGAME on it. I like Moultrie


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought this last Cyber Monday for $100 on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3TKJ578&pf_rd_i=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1673797982

I reeally love it. I got the biggest, fastest SD card I could and only use it on video mode. No problems at all. I use rechargeable batteries and they take 500 night videos no problem.
One note: the manual says you need standard SD card but an SDHC card works too. SDHC is much faster and gets you more memory for the money.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That'll Do Pig said:


> I bought this last Cyber Monday for $100 on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3TKJ578&pf_rd_i=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1673797982
> 
> I reeally love it. I got the biggest, fastest SD card I could and only use it on video mode. No problems at all. I use rechargeable batteries and they take 500 night videos no problem.
> One note: the manual says you need standard SD card but an SDHC card works too. SDHC is much faster and gets you more memory for the money.



If you set it on nighttime mode does that affect daytime pictures or videos?


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

fishhead said:


> If you set it on nighttime mode does that affect daytime pictures or videos?


Nope! In the daytime it will keep on recording.
It has every feature I could think of wanting in a trail cam.

One thing to be said though is that I've never seen a single trail cam from _any_ company that has an accurate thermometer and this is one of them.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

That'll Do Pig said:


> I bought this last Cyber Monday for $100 on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...3TKJ578&pf_rd_i=5550342011&pf_rd_p=1673797982
> 
> I reeally love it. I got the biggest, fastest SD card I could and only use it on video mode. No problems at all. I use rechargeable batteries and they take 500 night videos no problem.
> One note: the manual says you need standard SD card but an SDHC card works too. SDHC is much faster and gets you more memory for the money.


Sooo, I really don't know anything about these things but I want one. Do you turn it on at night and just let it run or is there a timer - like on at 8 PM and off at 6 AM? It does not provide live feed, you have to take the card out and down load to your computer, yes?

Thanks


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

It's always on and motion activated. It'll work at night and during the day. With game cams, it's best to put them up and leave them alone for as long as you can stand it.

You can either take the card out and put it in your computer or use a micro USB cable and connect the cam directly to your computer. I don't think one comes with the cam but while you're buying an SD card, you can pick one up for just a few dollars.


----------



## H. Ellenburg (Jan 17, 2005)

thank


----------

